
Show HN: SellFiles – Sell Digital Downloads with No Transaction Fees - joshbarker
https://sellfiles.net/?ref=hn
======
joshbarker
Hello HN!

For a long time I have been selling website templates through other services
and I've always lost quite a bit of revenue when it come to transaction fees,
so, I built SellFiles.

SellFiles allows you to quickly set up a store and sell digital downloads
through both Stripe and PayPal with no transaction fees, no technical skills
required.

SellFiles currently offers basic customisation options for your store as well
as other features such as private products, with many more features to come.

I'm hoping to get a bit of feedback from eager users that would also like to
sell digital downloads to build this product into something for everyone.

Any feedback is useful, thanks.

